# Road Bike After All



## riverc0il (May 11, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied to my MTB inquiry earlier this month. The discussion and information provided gave me a really good launching off point for a lot of good research. Even when I was a hard core road biker in my youth, I had no money for gear nor had any idea how in depth and involved cycling gear is! I have had quite the education these past two weeks.

I decided to go with a road bike instead of MTB. The biggest factor is that S wants a hybrid and didn't take to the idea of MTB. She's already tried out and enjoyed a Cannondale Quick and is still in the market but I think she is set. While I'll need to hold back quite a bit on a road bike (especially given our relative athleticism), it is something we can enjoy together.

Plus, after a lot of thought and consideration, I used to really love road biking. Its something that I through myself into and I know I can do it again. The option of commuting is appealing and I think I am much more likely to ride a lot more when I can just open the door and ride rather than having to toss the bike in a car, drive somewhere, and then reverse the process. I could pop off a quick half hour ride sooner than I could pack up, drive, and drive back from many local MTB trails. Partially getting back in this due to fitness, I think not having an excuse is important.

Since I already have a bike and know my size and have experience working with bikes (I am sure it will mostly come back to me and the internet is a big help filling in the gaps), I think I am going with bikesdirect.com and getting a Road Bike with full 105 for only $800. Will need a tune at the local shop most likely after setup and I will need shoes, tube, and some other spare parts (still have some junk leftover from my last bike). Road bike with 105 and basic equipment for about $1000 all told and $550 of that coming from credit card cash back points seems pretty solid.

Pretty pumped about this whole thing! Just started running again and working up to being able to run 5k again. Feels really good to be working towards getting back into shape.


----------



## JD (May 11, 2009)

Road biking.  You and the Burn.  Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2009)

Booooooooo!

Just kidding, enjoy.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Booooooooo!
> 
> Just kidding, enjoy.



+1 Some day he'll see the light. 

Seriously, enjoy it Steve!


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2009)

He couldn't have gone wrong with whatever decision he made.  

My only advice, Steve, (not that you asked for any!) if you could swing it, try and spend a little more and go full carbon frame.  You'll appreciate the difference if you really start to ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on getting back into road biking.  Let us know what you end up getting.  

Lots of roadies here to help you with any questions.


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2009)

Nice going with full 105 at that price point.

Keep an eye on Bonktown for shoes and pedals. Shoes tend to be at the higher end on there, but pedals cover the range.


----------



## riverc0il (May 12, 2009)

marcski said:


> My only advice, Steve, (not that you asked for any!) if you could swing it, try and spend a little more and go full carbon frame.  You'll appreciate the difference if you really start to ride.


Appreciate the advice, but all told, I am already $200 higher than what I originally thought I would need to spend to get back into biking with something decent :lol: The carbon is just out of my price point, especially including the fact that I need to sink about $200 into other things to go along with the bike.



mondeo said:


> Keep an eye on Bonktown for shoes and pedals. Shoes tend to be at the higher end on there, but pedals cover the range.


Bike I am looking at comes with clipless. But the problem is finding shoes in my size (14). Looks like road bike shoes tend to run small any ways and most lines top out at 48 which looks to be either a 13 or 13.5 from most companies.


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Appreciate the advice, but all told, I am already $200 higher than what I originally thought I would need to spend to get back into biking with something decent :lol: The carbon is just out of my price point, especially including the fact that I need to sink about $200 into other things to go along with the bike.
> 
> 
> Bike I am looking at comes with clipless. But the problem is finding shoes in my size (14). Looks like road bike shoes tend to run small any ways and most lines top out at 48 which looks to be either a 13 or 13.5 from most companies.



Well the nice thing about cycling on the road is everything tends to last a lot longer, and I've spent far less in replacement equipment for my road bike vs my trail bike.

Congrats on the purchase.  I personally don't find much difference in ride between carbon and aluminum, though I haven't taken any long rides on a carbon frame.  I do notice a difference riding my buddy's al frame compared with my titanium Victoire, but it's still not that big a deal.  Over rougher road surfaces steel and ti may dampen down vibration a bit, but if you're not going out and riding 100 - 150 miles regularly, I'd bet you won't notice.


----------



## marcski (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well the nice thing about cycling on the road is everything tends to last a lot longer, and I've spent far less in replacement equipment for my road bike vs my trail bike.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase.  I personally don't find much difference in ride between carbon and aluminum, though I haven't taken any long rides on a carbon frame.  I do notice a difference riding my buddy's al frame compared with my titanium Victoire, but it's still not that big a deal.  Over rougher road surfaces steel and ti may dampen down vibration a bit, but if you're not going out and riding 100 - 150 miles regularly, I'd bet you won't notice.



Totally agree about maintenance costs being very minimal on a road bike.  Small issues arise ...new cable here and there, brake pads, but nothing really breaks like on a mtn bike.


----------



## mlctvt (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the choice to get into road biking. A Road Bike with full 105 for only $800 is a great deal. Heck the 105 component group plus saddle, handlebars etc costs close to that, so it's like getting the frame for free.  In my opinion the 105 stuff works just as well as the much more expensive Ultegra.


----------



## tjf67 (May 12, 2009)

marcski said:


> He couldn't have gone wrong with whatever decision he made.
> 
> My only advice, Steve, (not that you asked for any!) if you could swing it, try and spend a little more and go full carbon frame.  You'll appreciate the difference if you really start to ride.




I like steel.  After 40-50 miles you can appreciate the comfort.


----------



## roark (May 12, 2009)

Nice, I hope to have the road bike tuned up and out tomorrow!







Of course I did just get a sweet MTB as well


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I paid $710 for my bike in the Bike Shop and it's got Sora components.  I would've loved to get 105 for that price . . . I was thinking of going the bikes direct route, but I don't know dick about putting bikes together and I wanted the professional fit and free service for a year . . .

Plus, bikes direct has had some questionable feedback on the internets . . .


----------



## mondeo (May 12, 2009)

One of my main concerns about buying a bike online is the geometry. I rode 5 different bikes before buying, Cannondale, Jamis, Giant, Specialized, and Trek. The Specialized and Giant, as I recall, were just a bit too sluggish for me, I didn't quite like the riding position on the Cannondale, the seat on the Trek, loved the Jamis. All good bikes, but for me the Jamis was more equal than the rest.

Of course, full Ultegra for $1300 doesn't hurt. Cannondale, Trek, and Specialized, you have to move to the next tier up for that. Would've gone with 105, but they didn't have any more of that model in stock.


----------

